# exclusive E60 picture



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

Greetings from Bavaria!! Well I am showing these off in the Euro Delivery Forum, so this is the one only teaser shamless teaser plug from me. Yeah, I drove the car yesterday, but unfortunately the film clips all had been deleted accidently by my brother so I had to return to the ED office and try to "re make" these images. On my way to the ED office, we ran into a E60 wagon "test Mule" well disgused in black and tapped rear lights and fake panels. I radioed to my brother who was behind me to pull out the camera (we were driving separate cars). The test mule driver can see me pointing and and talking into the radio, and this is when he decided to ran a red light, and left us in shock so sorry fellas.... no picts of the E60 wagon test.mule Gotta get back to my board, I am on IRC right and will answer any questions and doubts you might have.

cheers,

beewang:bigpimp:


----------



## vietsb (Apr 8, 2003)

Ah, semi-real cupholders! :thumbup:

Have a safe trip back.


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

Here's a rear shot, courtesy of Mr. Wang, European Delivery moderator:










What are everyone's thoughts?

Chris :eeps:


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Those cupholders are more half-assed than the similar ones on a A4. Not that I really care personally (took the cupholders out of my car) but I hope US-market ones get better ones or we Americans will have a fit (again).


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

So Beewang, how is the E60 in the flesh? better or worse then in pictures?

thx
Jeff


----------



## The Other Tom (Sep 28, 2002)

cupholders look like those in the Z4...


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

So you drove the car, but don't post a review?


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

nate328Ci said:


> *So you drove the car, but don't post a review?  *


Nate! Almost 10k posts!!! WOW!! :thumbup:

Chris


----------



## mtmnet (Apr 30, 2003)

*Well....how was the test dirve? What did you think?*

Well....how was the test dirve? What did you think? Smooth, quite, handling....?


----------



## Bavarian (Jun 15, 2002)

Great information! That's amazing about the cupholders. This would be breaking a 20+ year tradition of annoyance?

Could you please give me your e-mail address so that I can contact you about all of the pics you have?


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

nate328Ci said:


> *So you drove the car, but don't post a review?  *


 ,

The E60 is an excellent car!!! I love it!!! and so will you (like it or not)

Nate: I am not writing a review because my times are limited here at the internet cafe... i will write a full write up as soon as I get home


If you have never type your a$$ off because the internet cafe is closing in 10 mins... then you must try it sometimes Nate:flipoff:

I was at the BMW M today... see the Ed forum for more details

cheers,

beewang:bigpimp:


----------



## jw (Dec 21, 2001)

Those cup holders are cheddar.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

beewang said:


> *If you have never type your a$$ off because the internet cafe is closing in 10 mins... then you must try it sometimes Nate:flipoff: *


Nate could make 250 posts here at the Fest in that time ... :yikes:



Have fun Bee!


----------

